# Laundry!



## shahar (Dec 15, 1999)

Hey there fellow cooks and chefs
Need data on exprience with laundry
I try washing my chef jacket but no matter
how much bleach I put or soak
I can't get those **** cuffs white.


----------



## shahar (Dec 15, 1999)

Well, that was my chef's answer.
But I don't have a TV, nor a credit card.
How do i get that white magical powder?


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Have you tried Oxy Clean? I know it's _as seen on TV,_ which in general I don't trust...but I have found that soaking whites in Oxy Clean has brightened them far more than bleach, and it doesn't damage the fibers. It doesn't take out everything, but has done a wonderful job on many things.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I have seen it in Bed, Bath & Beyond stores.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I've also seen the OxyClean at Walgreens and Wal-Mart. I haven't tried it personally but the Orange Glo stuff that usually is sold with it works quite well for cleaning up my kitchen and bathroom.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I buy Oxy Clean in giant, much less expensive, tubs at Sam's club.


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

I believe that hydrogen peroxide is pretty much the same thing as Oxyclean...either way - it can work!

Also a can of coke poured into the wash can help; especially if the cuffs were really greasy...it definitely goes a long way into making the whites whiter. (Really makes you want to go and get a cool bottle of Coke now, doesn't it...) BTW, Coke brand seems to work better...

By the way -- unless you have 100% cotton chefs coats, you should not bleach them -- the bleach can make them turn yellow! My Dad used to work for one of the major manufacturers, and that was always the advice--

[ August 30, 2001: Message edited by: lynne ]


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

There is another post on this in the archives. I think several people recommended "the queen of clean" book that you can get at the local library.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I recall my mother using bleu de lessive. it makes your white whiter and cleaner. Don't use more than the quantity recommanded cause your white will turn a pale shade of blue.


----------

